# Does anyone have any craft show display suggestions



## cutncreatewoodsmithing (Sep 16, 2019)

Looking for some examples of what you guys use when being a vendor at craft shows

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 16, 2019)

As far as props go I am limited in space when selling pens because I am a woodworker and scrollsawn items are my bread and butter. But As far as displaying pens I use various racks that I made. Shown some photos. I also use the tried and true single pen stands. I also sell high priced boxes and some lower end boxes and have those set up with pens inside to give suggestions. I also have about 3 or 4 small battery operated turntables set up with featured pens displayed on them. They draw attention. I then lay some lesser value pens up front for people to pick up and try out.

Suggestions: Make yourself available at all times even if you are involved with a customer. Just make some comment about will get to them in a minute and feel free to look things over. 

Have a pad available so they can try out the pens in question. 

I keep refills of black and blue available. (I do not sell Fountain pens and if you do then you better know what you are doing and saying. Fountain pen users are finicky and usually want what they want) 

Have a good display and show people how to operate the pens and to change refills. Make them known they are purchasing a work of art and not a cheap pen so treat it as such and tell them of the dangers of leaving in the heat and cold. Explain your warranty work and you better have one or do not sell.  Make sure they are aware. That is about all I have and have fun and good luck. If other pen sellers at your show take a look and get a feel for what they are doing but do not engage in yours is better than theirs type talk. No one wants to hear that.


----------



## alank545 (Feb 26, 2020)

I have made a couple of stands from wood. One of my favorite display items is using old wooden cigar boxes and line them with felt.


----------



## WoodenGiftsAndMore (Mar 5, 2020)

I stood on a market last year in Belgium, this was my stand.
The plastic stands are not perfect, but they are cheap and display the pens nicely.
Most people liked my price tags, due to it was something different and unique.

Hopefully it helps and you can get some ideas out of it


----------



## JettLake (Mar 25, 2020)

My kid does upholstering and we stapled some nice fabric over some old boards and propped them at an angle, worked pretty good


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 25, 2020)

Our local Macy's shut down and they were selling everything...Cheap.  I got two of these stands, one for $60.00 and the other for $56.25.  They're probably $200-300 cases.  Each case will hold 48 pens or 24 knives.  They lock and I will use them as displays at each end of my table with the other type of fixtures shown above in the table middle. Check your local stores that are going out of business, you might find something like these.  I do like the ideas shown above, I know I can use these ideas.


----------



## Rob_Mc (Jul 13, 2021)

Most of the shows and markets I attend are outdoors so I like to keep things simple. I use the standard trays and tray liners from Gems On Display. Each tray holds ten pens and they stack together so I can fit 150 or so in a standard Rubbermaid tote. This makes transporting to, and set up at, a show an easy affair. Two totes of pens and another of razor sets, bolt and lever actions in the little gun case boxes and a few other odds and ends and I'm set up and ready to go in thirty to forty minutes.


----------



## mmayo (Jul 21, 2021)

Here what we looked like.


----------



## mmayo (Aug 3, 2021)

Here was this weekend


----------



## Curly (Aug 4, 2021)

When we did shows we did more indoor venues but we moved to display cases rather than open tables. People see the cases that resemble jewellery stores and without realizing it, suggests higher end pens. We did some shows with taller cases something like the one Wolf Creek Knives showed but people would stand behind them looking but rarely bought from them so we went to all cases with the top about 42" from the floor. The bottom was white naugahyde (Corinthian Leather ) with some white and black blocks to step up layers. We replaced sold pens to keep the display filled and when showing we could offer a look at pens in folding cases with other materials/finishes if they wanted something else. We kept a few examples inked along with good paper for customers to try on top of the case.

Being cased didn't seem to hurt sales as most people, especially ladies, are used to walking up to a jewellery counter and asking to see the items inside they are interested in. Of course we didn't loose any to theft either. Just hang back from the cases and greet the customer and come forward when they have a question. Takes away the high pressure sales pitch feeling that puts off people. 

An earlier setup with the tall cases at the ends.        #15      

A later one with all counter cases.         #22


----------

